# plant success fert.??????????



## dankbud420 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Plant Success Granular, 4 oz*

i was just wondering if any one has used this stuff sounds good but not sure. any feedback would be awasome thanx!!!!     



                  Mycorrhizal fungi spores are the special ingredient in all-natural Plant Success Growth Stimulant. These beneficial fungi protect plants' roots from many fungal diseases, improve soil structure and assist with nutrient uptake. The result: stronger, healthier plants and increased yields.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2008)

never used that product but if it is what you just stated then yes that is a good thing!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 8, 2008)

that looks like it would be something good to add as a soil conditioner for transplanting, for sure. I've read about these microbial whatchyamathings also... sounds like you are onto something here... so are you giving it a try?
keep us posted if so.


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 9, 2008)

i havent had a chance to use it yet but i'll keep updated when i do


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 9, 2008)

The simple fact that it has myco fungi in it is a good thing because the plant roots create a symbiotic relationship therefore reducing the amount of fertilizer needed.  Check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycorrhiza


----------



## THE_DUDE (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, heres some info on bennificial fungi when growing marijuana i think you might find useful.


Mycorrhizae are mutually beneficial associations between certain highly specialized fungi and the roots of plants (and trees). In these associations the fungi and the host plant roots grow together in such an intimate relationship as to literally form "fungus-roots" ( mycorrhizae), entities distinctly separate from either the fungi or the roots alone. The roots are roots, the fungi are fungi, and together they from mycorrhizae. The fungi benefit by way of receiving carbohydrates and certain other necessities (for example, vitamins) from their hosts. In turn, the fungi enhance the host roots' ability to absorb nutrients (esp. phosphorus) from the soil. Indeed, in certain cases the fungi literally feed nutrients from the soil to their host root systems. Sometimes the presence of mycorrhizal fungi imparts a degree of protection or resistance against certain root disease microorganisms (e.g., nematodes, fungi). In general, plants and trees with mycorrhizae are healthier than those without.

Mycorrhizal fungi reproduce by means of various kinds of spores. Those of ectomycorrhizal fungi are most frequently produced in aboveground sporophores (mushrooms, toadstools, puffballs, etc.) and are disseminated by the wind. Accordingly, it is usually not long before ectomycorrhizae "reappear" in soil disturbed by practices such as methyl bromide fumigation in forest tree nurseries. Nearby forest and shade trees usually support sufficient ectomycorrhizae (and sporophores of the ectomycorrhizal fungi) to insure recolonization of disturbed soils in a matter of months.
In contrast, the spores of most endomycorrhizal fungi are produced underground in association with their host roots. These spores are not aerially disseminated and, as a result, the build up of endomycorrhizae in disturbed soils is not uncommonly a slow process. Endomycorrhizal deficiencies are occasionally a problem in nurseries where soil is regularly sterilized or fumigated as cultural practice. 


Both ectomycorrhizal and endomycorrhizal fungi are moved in infested soils and on (in) the roots of mycorrhizal plants. Both types of mycorrhizal fungi are also capable of vegetative growth from root to root within and between host plants or trees. In trees, mycorrhizal infections are limited to fine, feeder roots less than 1-2 mm in diameter. 

I would highly recommend this product if its anything like Advanced Nutrient's Piranha brand fungi.


----------

